# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #32



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week the guys are back and on track. We are discussing secretive going-ons in Government that covers both illegal aliens and "refugees" being flooded into the country. And by listener request we have Weird News!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-03-20T23_10_39-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This one was such as easy one to make. It seems we are becoming more of couple friends working things out.

This nation is in deep trouble. Deep trouble. We are being attacked from two fronts. We talk about that.

If you aren't serious about prepping, you 'd better get serious. Big time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The storm quickly approaches. Those who slacked off because Trump won better look again. Good show guys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> The storm quickly approaches. Those who slacked off because Trump won better look again. Good show guys.


How long before a game-changing event occurs, do you think?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> How long before a game-changing event occurs, do you think?


I'm doing the show nude next week. Is that game changing enough?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm doing the show nude next week. Is that game changing enough?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Nope. Been doing that for weeks, now. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> How long before a game-changing event occurs, do you think?


Good question. More of a feeling then anything. There are a lot of balls in the air, China, Iran, that crazy bastard in Korea that makes me really nervous, Syria, Russia, ISIS, and the economy, not to mention Washington and home fires brewing. Any one of which will touch things off. I hope like hell I am wrong and if I am I will be the first one to take a big sigh of relief. I can't remember a time when we have had so many potentially explosive situations at once. One miscalculation, one misinterpretation. If I was forced to guess I would say a year if we don't start figuring things out fast. My Dad told me the other day, he is in his 80's, he was thinking he would pass away before we screwed ourselves up, now he is thinking he may live to see it. I hope he is wrong as well but I am going to keep preparing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm doing the show nude next week. Is that game changing enough?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Well, that's something one cannot prepare for. The thought is to much for me to contemplate! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay you knuckleheads...if you haven't heard this week's show you need to go on over and do it. This one is actually pretty good with some relevant stuff. You might just learn a thing or two.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay you knuckleheads...if you haven't heard this week's show you need to go on over and do it. This one is actually pretty good with some relevant stuff. You might just learn a thing or two.


I'm saying this was our best. Other than the time when I lost track and rambled. Still, I'm thinking this is our best to date.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm saying this was our best. Other than the time when I lost track and rambled. Still, I'm thinking this is our best to date.


I have to disagree that this was you best show ever. I am not saying it was bad, but you fell for the most common cannard of the liberal left on immigration: specifically, that we should import immigrants (you called them "refugees" in the show, but made clear they are "immigrants" so let's just use the real term for what they are) because they can build a better life here.

The immigration policy of these United States should not be based on the needs of the immigrants; it should ONLY be based on what THEY can bring to US. In the show, you mentioned immigrants from Central America that have our same basic understanding of Nature's God and Nature's Law. I do not think that is enough to let somebody into the country. I do not care if a guy is the Colombian version of John Adams if he cannot add direct tangible value to these United States, then he should not be let in.

In the years following WWII, we imported thousands of immigrants from Germany. Why? Because we needed engineers to build rockets and jet engines and at the time they were the best in the world at those skills. The fact that we had just bombed Germany into pile of rubble and they had crappy lives never entered into the equation.

The same standard should hold true now. If a potential immigrant has a skill we need, then subject them to extreme vetting and maybe let them in. But just because they are a woman, child or a military aged male (bent of killing as many Americans as possible) living in a crappy situation, but understand Nature's God and Nature's Law is not a good enough reason to come here.

Sorry. It is a cold attitude to have. But it is the only attitude that will prevent us from becoming Germany.

P.S. Send the Statue of Liberty back to France along with the stupid plaque on it: "Send us your cold, your tired, your wretched refuse..." We grow enough of our own "wretched refuse". We do not need your help.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I have to disagree that this was you best show ever. I am not saying it was bad, but you fell for the most common cannard of the liberal left on immigration: specifically, that we should import immigrants (you called them "refugees" in the show, but made clear they are "immigrants" so let's just use the real term for what they are) because they can build a better life here.
> 
> The immigration policy of these United States should not be based on the needs of the immigrants; it should ONLY be based on what THEY can bring to US. In the show, you mentioned immigrants from Central America that have our same basic understanding of Nature's God and Nature's Law. I do not think that is enough to let somebody into the country. I do not care if a guy is the Colombian version of John Adams if he cannot add direct tangible value to these United States, then he should not be let in.
> 
> ...


We didn't bring thousands of Germans to build our rockets. It was a little over 1,500 or so, I think. Still, others from Europe came to this nation and assimilated because of shared values. Shared values is the key.

Mark Steyn's book, America Alone, spells out Europe's doom. The Europeans simply aren't procreating while the Muslims in Europe are diligently knocking out babies as fast as they can. Here in the States, we have slowed down quite a bit, too. Anglo-Americans being outperformed by all other groups, and we'll soon no longer be the majority.
This is an interesting article; White mortality rising: https://www.wsj.com/articles/death-rates-rise-for-wide-swath-of-white-adults-1490240740

I agree with you, send the Statue of Invasion back. Our doors shouldn't be wide open for all to enter. When we do allow immigrants to enter, we should do it like sane nations do it. The immigrants should have a particular skill we are needing, and they should come with the cash needed to insure they aren't being supported by the rest of us.
Above all else, they should demonstrate their understanding and appreciation of the values, morals and principles that made this nation a decent nation before the commie professors, TV sets and movie theaters started to work against society.


----------

